# IntraTropin...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone heard of this GH brand yet? Comes in a sealed box like the Getropins.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive got some pictures of the kit but Imageshack wont let me load them up, grr.

then again..ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Have you used any yet?


I got 5x vails to try, 3 of which i gave to my mate. I jabbed a full 10iu's and was smooth, no PIP. Id been using Kefei Blue Tops before this and got instant soreness from both IM and Sub-Q shots. Cant really tell on 20iu's but would use over Kefei's.

waiting for someone to give them a proper go TBH. Im using Original Hyges at the moment.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Well you should notice some CTS in a day or so at them amounts? i'm looking to blast it myself. I have some coming this week.
> 
> I had sore sites after Kefei, but never with Hyge Tribals.


i already had CTS from Hyges so couldnt tell much on two jabs on Intra's.

passed all the signs tho, took awhile to dissolve, no PIP around jab site, weird dreams etc.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Genheal are getting very good reviews..chinese pharma grade.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Sounds good so far. Ill be running something similar for 5-6 days, this week with Slin, so will let you know I get on. haven't used GH for months.


cool, let me know how you get on


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, exactly the same.

theres a scratch off panel on the sticker too.

when u starting it and at what dose?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys, how you get/ting on?

Iv just picked up a stack of these box's and planning to run for the foreseeable. I ran 4iu a day mon-fri of gen for 6 months with not massive change other then appetite, numb hands and peaceful sleep, Needed more dayily maybe?

Wouldn't mind knowing ,doage, time ran and results? From other people that have tried if you dont mind

Look forward to your reply thanks


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

how you guys get on anything to report??? My source can get these as well as HYGE and blue tops but i wanna go with these as cost wise being the same its 4iu of HYGE VS 10iu ED of these


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

69thelememt said:


> how you guys get on anything to report??? My source can get these as well as HYGE and blue tops but i wanna go with these as cost wise being the same its 4iu of HYGE VS 10iu ED of these


if its original Hygene Hygetropin id always go with that.


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

People tell me HYGE haven't been in production for over 2 years so the only stuff left now is counterfit stuff probably just peptides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> People tell me HYGE haven't been in production for over 2 years so the only stuff left now is counterfit stuff probably just peptides


then they tell you wrong, i heard Intratropin was poor generic GH and no good??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> People tell me HYGE haven't been in production for over 2 years so the only stuff left now is counterfit stuff probably just peptides


You mean you're an Intratropin seller and trying to plug the Sh!te on here.

Do yourself a favour and fcuk off the forum you're more obvious than an erect penis in your blatant advertising of a sub standard GH product.


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> You mean you're an Intratropin seller and trying to plug the Sh!te on here.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and fcuk off the forum you're more obvious than an erect penis in your blatant advertising of a sub standard GH product.


I aint advertising **** all matet!!!! Right so you've used intratropin and you think its a "sub standard GH product"???? Thats what i wanna know if the **** is any good, from people who have used it, if i was pluging it id say '****ing hell you tried Intratropin its amazing'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> I aint advertising **** all matet!!!! Right so you've used intratropin and you think its a "sub standard GH product"???? Thats what i wanna know if the **** is any good, from people who have used it, if i was pluging it id say '****ing hell you tried Intratropin its amazing'


think of it from our point, you have made 10 post all of them are about Intratropin whilst claiming Hyge is not being produced and are in fact peptides now what conclusion would you come to?????


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

69thelememt said:


> I aint advertising **** all matet!!!! Right so you've used intratropin and you think its a "sub standard GH product"???? Thats what i wanna know if the **** is any good, from people who have used it, if i was pluging it id say '****ing hell you tried Intratropin its amazing'


Ok. Well you have enough replies telling you Hyge is better so no more need to try and get your post count up so you can receive PMs.

Question answered. Hyge is better by consensus.


----------

